# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Magnesium(dieet)- Artikel

## Agnes574

*MAGNESIUM*

Magnesium is een mineraal dat onontbeerlijk is voor de goede werking van ons lichaam. 

Bij een tekort aan magnesium, kunnen verschillende stoornissen zich voordoen: vermoeidheid, krampen,spierpijn,menstruatiepijn,angst, enz. 

Wat moeten we dan doen om niet geconfronteerd te worden met een tekort aan magnesium?


*Wat u moet weten over magnesium*

Magnesium is betrokken bij meer dan 300 metabolische reacties in ons lichaam. Het zit vooral in onze botten en tanden, maar ook in de spieren, de lever, enz. 

Magnesium speelt een rol bij de zenuwoverdracht, de spierontspanning, het hartritme, de stofwisseling van de vetten, de regulering van het suikergehalte in het bloed, de bloeddruk... 

Wanneer we te weinig magnesium in ons lichaam hebben, kunnen verschillende symptomen optreden: vermoeidheid, krampen, spijsverterings- of maagkrampen, het gevoel dat men hartkloppingen heeft, angst, verhoogde gevoeligheid voor lawaai, spierpijn, slecht stressbeheer...enz


*Opteer voor een dieet dat rijk is aan magnesium*

- Eet minstens eenmaal per dag donkergroene bladgroenten, die rijk zijn aan magnesium: broccoli, spinazie, snijbiet, groene sla...
Praktische tip: eet elke dag systematisch een groene sla (eenvoudig en gemakkelijk). De andere groene groenten komen erbij.

- Eet driemaal per week droge groenten: linzen, kikkererwten, gebroken erwten, bonen, sojabonen...).
Praktische tip: maak eens om af te wisselen een pilav-recept. Bak een ui glazig, voeg de linzen toe en laat nog 2 minuten bakken. Voeg water toe: twee glazen water per glas linzen. Laat alles koken, zet daarna het vuur lager en laat nog een twintigtal minuten sudderen tot het water helemaal opgenomen is.

- Bestrooi bereidingen dagelijks met 1 à 2 soeplepels tarwekiemen en/of gekiemde granen (soep, slaatjes, rauwkost, gerechten...).
Praktische tip: laat zelf uw granen kiemen in een bokaal of kiemkast. Koop biokiemgranen. 

- Gebruik biologische volle of halfvolle granen en zuurdesembrood.
Praktische tip: koop verschillende (gesneden) broden in een bakkerij of biowinkel en vries ze in per 3 of 4 sneden of meer naargelang wat u nodig hebt.

- Eet dagelijks één stukje zwarte chocolade. 
Praktische tip: geef de voorkeur aan chocolade met 70% cacao.

- Eet elke dag 5 of 6 schaalvruchten: noten, amandelen, hazelnoten...
Praktische tip: steek uw dagelijkse hoeveelheid 's morgens in uw zak voor het geval u zin krijgt in een tussendoortje, of vervang boter of jam (of allebei) door amandelpuree of cashewnotenpuree.

- Geef bij het koken de voorkeur aan stomen of stoven (papillotten, gesloten aardewerk, tajine...). 
Praktische tip: vermijd koken met water, tenzij u het kookvocht gebruikt als basis voor een soep.

- Naast andere dranken, drink koolzuurhoudend, niet zuurvormend, mineraal water (1/2 liter).
Praktische tip: Quézac (95 mg magnesium per liter) en Badoit (85 mg/l) behoren tot de merken die het rijkst zijn aan magnesium.

(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb dit artikel geplaatst omdat ik zelf veel last had van krampen en spierpijnen.

Sinds ik PROMAGNOR (voedingssupplement met hooggedoseerd magnesium 450,mg) gebruik, heb ik géén last meer van krampen en spierpijnen!

Het schijnt ook zéér goed te helpen bij menstruatiepijn!

Met betrekking tot mijn spooradische/zwakke angstaanvallen;
-Ik heb géén angst meer ervaren sinds het gebruik van extra magnesium,

Enkel maar positief nieuws te melden dus  :Smile: .

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Ben blij voor jou Aggie dat je minder last hebt van krampen/spierpijn.
Ook ik neem deze magnesium(promagnor)maar dan wel voor mijn menstruatiepijn.

Van horen zeggen is promagnor idd een goed mineraal,hoop dat het bij mij ook helpt.Laat het wel weten binnen een maand.

Do :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben ook blij  :Wink: .

Hou je op de hoogte!

Mijn voorgeschreven advies is;

-10 dagen 1 tablet per dag met water (niet met melk!)
-daarna 'onderhoudsdosis' van 2à3 x per week 1 tablet....

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Ik wou even laten weten dat ik het gevoel heb dat promagnor toch wel wat helpt tegen menstratiepijn.Is niet dat de pijn totaal weg dat niet,maar de krampen zijn wel iets minder dan voorheen.Ik vind het persoonlijk een heel goed mineraal voor herhaling vatbaar.En heb ook het gevoel dat het een beetje positieve invloed heeft op u humeur.Alle beetje helpen toch :Wink: 
Zo ga ik binnenkort nog eens een kuur volgen.

Lieve Groet Do

----------


## Onassa

Ja, ik gebruik ook magensium hoge dosering van orthica.
Ik moet zeggen dat ik het eigenlijk vaak vergeet in te nemen, door dit topic word ik daar weer even aan herinnert. :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,
 
Probeer de magnesium dagelijks in te nemen,helpt effectief tegen krampen en heeft ook een beetje invloed op je humeur.Heb het nu een maand genomen,en ik voel degelijk verschil.Zou ook goed zijn voor jou spieren :Wink:

----------

